# Playing around with my Macro Lens



## Herpo (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been getting back into Macro Photography recently (did alot on the invert forum) and decided to post the two I'm proudest of.

First is of Popeye. Didn't know macro could photograph snakes, but what do you know.







And next is a purple winged mantis (_Tenodera australasiae)

_



_
_
Hope you guys enjoy.

Kind regards,
Herpo

- - - Updated - - -

Two more.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 31, 2016)

Superb pictures, thanks for posting


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 31, 2016)

Gr8 shots m8 would r8 8/8

You need to post more, More, MORE!!!


----------



## Herpo (Jan 31, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Gr8 shots m8 would r8 8/8
> 
> You need to post more, More, MORE!!!



Much obliged.











Next time I go out, I'll try and snap a few more pics of wild inverts. Regarding Popeye, I'm on the hunt for tongue flicking pics, and a yawn.

- - - Updated - - -

And an old pic of one of my pet mantises, long dead now sadly. She was a False Garden Mantis (_pseudomantis albofimbriata).
_
View attachment 1303527083309.bmp


Poor thing died of MED (Mantis eye disease). Luckily, she died before it had a chance to eat away her whole eye.

- - - Updated - - -

Last one serves to show how bad I was lol.

- - - Updated - - -

More too come. Any tips on improving my pics?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2016)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Herpo (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll try and he some more soon.


----------

